# Campsite neare Monte Cassino



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of a campsite near to Monte Cassino? Thanks


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
There is a pay Sosta listed as Parking Europa, Via Agnone 5, Cassino. If thats any help.

Phil J


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, agree your 
best bet is in Cassino c/o Parking Europa,
www.parking-europa.it
otherwise you need to go down to the coast - not far. Formia, Gaeta,Sperlonga.
At Sperlonga www.campingnordsud.it
HTH.
saluti
eddied


----------

